# Lier Apple TV et iTunes



## nova313 (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je viens de recevoir la nouvelle Apple TV, une installation super simple, comme d'hab., je branche tout ça par mon câble ethernet, j'accède aux contenus du web (youtube, flickr, ...), mais lorsque je souhaite recevoir ma bibliothèque vidéos, rien ne s'affiche à part le message d'aide. De plus, iTunes ne détecte pas mon Apple TV. J'ai pourtant autoriser le partage de fichiers sur le réseau local, mais toujours rien.

J'ai fait un petit croquis mon installation réseau, peut être que le problème vient de là :







Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse sur le fait que la synchronisation de se fait pas ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## personnal (10 Octobre 2010)

Es tu bien sur le même réseau ?

As tu coche la sélection dans i tunes des vidéos que tu souhaite visionner en streaming ? Sans cela tu reçois le message : cette bibliothèque ne contient aucune videos.

As tu autorise le partage de fichiers sur l Apple tv également ?


----------

